# So dissapointed



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

ehhh jsut had a "cuban" so fail...our cheap bodega brand had a better chance of fooling my father and i.

a little my father and i own a tobacco import export business in miami and my father and grandfather are well known inside the industry manufacturer side. So he was at a manufatuers store discussing Materia Prima when he was offered 4 cigars that where "personally brought in from ISOM" so my father knowing that ive never had anything from south of my location took the offer.
i grab the robusto ish on jsut after having my lunch bring out my cutter and snip... whats this more shavings/clippings than im used to in a long filler cigar that was hint no1, i couldent complain aobut the first 1/2 in... then the flavor jsut died so i pass it to my father to get his take on it and he says nothing.. at theis point the cigars starts getting spongy givin long filler cigars get alittle soft while your smoking them but this was jsut to much... so i extinguish it so i can inspect its innards i was expecting some nice long filler...... open her up and nothing but picadura the wrapper was nice, binder had a little kink in it but the second i saw that short filler i knew my intuition was right...... why do ppl even bother to lie about these things to someone that knows about cigars

and from our best guess my father and i think that the true orgin of said stick is equador.

thanks for reading
Loren Gomez
Casa Gomez Cigars LLC


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

lgomez said:


> ehhh jsut had a "cuban" so fail...our cheap bodega brand had a better chance of fooling my father and i.
> 
> a little my father and i own a tobacco import export business in miami and my father and grandfather are well known inside the industry manufacturer side. So he was at a manufatuers store discussing Materia Prima when he was offered 4 cigars that where "personally brought in from ISOM" so my father knowing that ive never had anything from south of my location took the offer.
> i grab the robusto ish on jsut after having my lunch bring out my cutter and snip... whats this more shavings/clippings than im used to in a long filler cigar that was hint no1, i couldent complain aobut the first 1/2 in... then the flavor jsut died so i pass it to my father to get his take on it and he says nothing.. at theis point the cigars starts getting spongy givin long filler cigars get alittle soft while your smoking them but this was jsut to much... so i extinguish it so i can inspect its innards i was expecting some nice long filler...... open her up and nothing but picadura the wrapper was nice, binder had a little kink in it but the second i saw that short filler i knew my intuition was right...... why do ppl even bother to lie about these things to someone that knows about cigars
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I am sure a great ISOM will find you sooner than later.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


Extremely awesome of you!

I love this website!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


You da man!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Esoteric said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I am sure a great ISOM will find you sooner than later.


In case madurolover doiesn't happen to exceed your wildest dreams, PLEASE p= me and I'll do nmy best. This just can't go unaided.

(no offense, maduro!)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe it was a machine made Cuban, they do make those right?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Maybe it was a machine made Cuban, they do make those right?


There are no short-filler robustos out of Cuba, and by the best information I can get there are no machine-made cigars made in Cuba either.

@lgomez
The person who gave you the cigar probably wasn't lying about it coming from Cuba, and likely believed it was genuine. The island itself is the most prolific producer of counterfeit Habanos. That said, I'm sorry about the situation. madurolover and audio1der are great and generous guys and should hook you right up with some great examples of the real thing.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Loren, you should ask Pete Johnson for his source. :] I saw him burning a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos at an event last year.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


That is a beautiful thing to do Donnie:thumb:

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the help fellow puffers


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> There are no short-filler robustos out of Cuba, and by the best information I can get there are no machine-made cigars made in Cuba either.
> 
> @lgomez
> The person who gave you the cigar probably wasn't lying about it coming from Cuba, and likely believed it was genuine. The island itself is the most prolific producer of counterfeit Habanos. That said, I'm sorry about the situation. madurolover and audio1der are great and generous guys and should hook you right up with some great examples of the real thing.


Machine Made Cuban cigars 
CNX | Cigar Counsel | Machine-Made Havanas

There may not be any Robusto size but there are machine made Cuban cigars.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Machine Made Cuban cigars
> CNX | Cigar Counsel | Machine-Made Havanas
> Machine made Cuban cigars
> 
> There may not be any Robusto size but there are machine made Cuban cigars.


While you can still find MM Cubans they are no longer being made.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Machine Made Cuban cigars
> CNX | Cigar Counsel | Machine-Made Havanas
> 
> There may not be any Robusto size but there are machine made Cuban cigars.


Nope. All machine-bunched and machine-made cigars were discontinued in Cuba in 2002.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Nope. All machine-bunched and machine-made cigars were discontinued in Cuba in 2002.


This is like an echo of the other thread 

I hope you saw my note to you on there Snake Hips, I had originally thanked the wrong person but corrected it.

Steve


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> This is like an echo of the other thread
> 
> I hope you saw my note to you on there Snake Hips, I had originally thanked the wrong person but corrected it.
> 
> Steve


Sorry, yeah, I did see it. I wasn't bothered by it, I knew what you meant  But thanks for the acknowledgement.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 8766

I sent a wide range of flavor profiles for you guys to try out Loren. I also sent 2 of each cigar so you and your Father can exchange your thoughts on the same stick.

Enjoy my friend


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

madurolover said:


> DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 8766
> 
> I sent a wide range of flavor profiles for you guys to try out Loren. I also sent 2 of each cigar so you and your Father can exchange your thoughts on the same stick.
> 
> Enjoy my friend


You da man!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

madurolover, my hero! good form!


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

Now thats a class move.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Maybe you should shoot me your address Loren. I think I can make you and your father very happy.


Funny actually, the same thing JUST happened to me as well. :redface:

Oh well, worth a shot.

You the man maduro! This forum is incredible.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

madurolover said:


> DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 8766
> 
> I sent a wide range of flavor profiles for you guys to try out Loren. I also sent 2 of each cigar so you and your Father can exchange your thoughts on the same stick.
> 
> Enjoy my friend


christmas came early... got the package today thankyou verymuch.. my dad was having a good time explaining to the extent of his knowledge the diffrence in the cigars


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was just reading thru this thread and I know this has to start sounding like a heavily used cliche'....but this is the greatest group that I have ever had the pleasure of being a part of.............:deadhorse:

I need to make sure I dont make random thoughts of trying something new......or the mailman will pay the price


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lgomez said:


> christmas came early... got the package today thankyou verymuch.. my dad was having a good time explaining to the extent of his knowledge the diffrence in the cigars


Loren, I am so glad they finally arrived. When I checked the DC# it said that the address was undeliverable and it was being sent back to me.

Please let me know you and your's father's thoughts on the smokes.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Loren, sorry you experienced that man. Donnie, once again bro, you stepped up to take care of a BOTL in true BOTL fashion! Great job man. Here's to some better times with your father and the sacred leaf Loren!

:tea:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Good Lord- nothing from Canada yet? Apparently $14 isn;t enough to get something to you in even 2 weeks?!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Good Lord- nothing from Canada yet? Apparently $14 isn;t enough to get something to you in even 2 weeks?!


I was on the phone with Heartfelt Industries today (off topic) and they said that shipping is really slow lately, especially to their Canadian customers, being the holidays and all...


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I was on the phone with Heartfelt Industries today (off topic) and they said that shipping is really slow lately, especially to their Canadian customers, being the holidays and all...


A month ago I had an order of beads from Heartfelt that were shipped the same day as a "package" from Europe. The "package" from Europe arrived before the beads did.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Loren, I am so glad they finally arrived. When I checked the DC# it said that the address was undeliverable and it was being sent back to me.
> 
> Please let me know you and your's father's thoughts on the smokes.


This is what makes cigar smokers soo special. Good job bro. :nod:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Good Lord- nothing from Canada yet? Apparently $14 isn;t enough to get something to you in even 2 weeks?!


i bug my postman everyday about my missing package... 
oddly enough Donnie my father isnt the cigars smoker of the family i am... but when ever i want his input on a cigar ill give it to him and hell give me his .02. we even went ahead and in true manufacturer fashion unwrapped 3 of the cigars ive had to see the difference in quality of tobacco.... and its night and day compaired to anything ive unwrapped before

sofar ive had one of each that you sent me donnie, and have et to be dissapointed

Thank you
Loren


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lgomez said:


> sofar ive had one of each that you sent me donnie, and have et to be dissapointed
> 
> Thank you
> Loren


I am glad to hear that you have enjoyed them!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I too was disappointed.. *cough cough* 
JK.. These people are insanely awesome here.. Glad to hear your experience was better this time Loren..


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I am glad to hear that you have enjoyed them!


hey donnie im gonna ship something your way sometime this week.... very rare and limited production... and i can honestly say thats the truth becuase its our first Maduro run on my dads Havana Sunrise Brand

Loren


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lgomez said:


> hey donnie im gonna ship something your way sometime this week.... very rare and limited production... and i can honestly say thats the truth becuase its our first Maduro run on my dads Havana Sunrise Brand
> 
> Loren


Sounds good Loren. I would love to try them.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

hey donnie a guy in a big brown truck left something on your porch that is of great interest to you 


Loren


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

lgomez said:


> hey donnie a guy in a big brown truck left something on your porch that is of great interest to you
> 
> Loren


He sure did and it sure is.

*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/261351-gomez-family-handed-me-my-arse.html*

Thanks brother


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow- I've never had a package go AWOL before.
(I mailed it 'Expedited' on Nov.16)
2009/12/05 13: 25 International shipment has arrived in the destination country 
That doesn't seem very expedited!?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Wow- I've never had a package go AWOL before.
> (I mailed it 'Expedited' on Nov.16)
> 2009/12/05 13: 25 International shipment has arrived in the destination country
> That doesn't seem very expedited!?


yeah no word from that package yet


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Wow- I've never had a package go AWOL before.
> (I mailed it 'Expedited' on Nov.16)
> 2009/12/05 13: 25 International shipment has arrived in the destination country
> That doesn't seem very expedited!?


Hmmmm... Is it possible customs stopped it?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Wow- I've never had a package go AWOL before.
> (I mailed it 'Expedited' on Nov.16)
> 2009/12/05 13: 25 International shipment has arrived in the destination country
> That doesn't seem very expedited!?


i bring barring good news the uh microfiber cloth has landed

thanks Kevin, gonna let these rest up for a few weeks let them recover and ill give them a spin

Loren


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that; I suppose a month is better than never.
Enjoy!


----------

